# Eagle IntelliMap 480



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Probably gonna buy this for the boat:

http://www.basspro-shops.com/servle...lue4=00&hvarTarget=search&cmCat=SEARCHRESULTS 

I particularly like the optional _Navonics HotMaps_ cartridges that can be used with this model. 

Anyone familiar with this model, and are the HotMaps fairly accurate with regards to drop-offs, structure, etc?


----------



## secondgear (Nov 19, 2003)

Wow that things got more resolution than my big screen Nice unit! But one thing about WAAS is, It's not in full operation yet.But like all gps units use the other 12 Satelights when it can't get lock with Waas. Last time I knew they would'nt be avalible till late Jan.


----------



## Eastern Yooper (Nov 12, 2000)

Well, I've used this now for one full season of fishing....

....and I am _very_ satisfied with the performance, features, clarity, and accuracy of this unit.

The _*HotMaps*_ cartridge is definately worth its weight in gold.

This unit is affordable, reliable, and easy to use & understand. I would highly recommend it to anyone looking for a new GPS.


----------

